# Yorkshire, third best region in the world!



## Shirl (Jan 12, 2014)

Yorkshire – it's even better than we thought!
theguardian.com







I always knew it


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 12, 2014)

Ecky thump!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2014)

God's Own County


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 12, 2014)

There are nicer parts of England than Yorkshire though. Northumberland is amazing for example.


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2014)

> [sic: it's actually made up of four counties]


It bloody well is not!




farmerbarleymow said:


> There are nicer parts of England than Yorkshire though. Northumberland is amazing for example.


It's pretty, but has shitcities and fairly dull hills.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 12, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> God's Own County


Yes, this !!
Except I don't believe in God, does that mean I don't believe in Yorkshire??

I lived a few years in a former Yorkshire mill town, it was grey, it was dark, it rained a lot, there was ice on the inside of the windows, but as I believe they say - there's nowt like folk!!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2014)

The same report also claims Antarctica is the second best country in the world


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 12, 2014)

belboid said:


> <snip>
> 
> 
> It's pretty, but has shitcities and fairly dull hills.



Still nicer because it isn't Yorkshire.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 12, 2014)

Belushi said:


> The same report also claims Antarctica is the second best country in the world



Quite.  Given the poor knowledge the authors have of geography, everything they say can be taken with a pinch of salt, including the dubious claim about Yorkshire.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There are nicer parts of England than Yorkshire though. Northumberland is amazing for example.


Northumberland is ok but it's not Yorkshire 



farmerbarleymow said:


> Still nicer because it isn't Yorkshire.



 I agree with belboid


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Still nicer because it isn't Yorkshire.




Depends what you are looking for I suppose.  Northumberland is good for coastal stuff, but I quite rate the more remote bits of County Durham (High Force area) too.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

Saddleworth is Greater Manchester, isn't it?


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Saddleworth is Greater Manchester, isn't it?


part of the West Riding till the tories destroyed our historic counties in '74


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 12, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Saddleworth is Greater Manchester, isn't it?



It is, much to the irritation of some of the more weird locals who insist it is in Yorkshire - and display little white rose plaques in their houses to prove it. If I lived there I'd grow red roses in my garden just to annoy them. 

Not sure if the picture above in weltweit's post is Saddleworth though.  Could be one of the regular searches for bodies up there - it does seem to be a favourite place to dispose of victims.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not sure if the picture above in weltweit's post is Saddleworth though.  Could be one of the regular searches for bodies up there - it does seem to be a favourite place to dispose of victims.


A Google image search brings up this article, so I assume it's somewhere round there


----------



## dessiato (Jan 12, 2014)

You are not always right, but this time, if I agree with you, we'd both be wrong.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> .. Not sure if the picture above in weltweit's post is Saddleworth though.  Could be one of the regular searches for bodies up there - it does seem to be a favourite place to dispose of victims.


It was from a google for Saddleworth Moor yes ..


----------



## oryx (Jan 12, 2014)

> It points out that Yorkshire's athletes helped the region clock up more medals in the 2012 London Olympics than entire countries such as South Africa, Spain and 2016 hosts, Brazil.





> Brazil topped the list of best countries, with next year's World Cup and the 2016 summer Olympics only adding to its already huge allure.



I agree Yorkshire is a wonderful place but what's with the obsession this article has with sport?

If you're visiting Yorkshire would you care about it being the home of Olympic athletes that much?


----------



## emanymton (Jan 12, 2014)

Is it bollocks!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 12, 2014)

oryx said:


> I agree Yorkshire is a wonderful place but what's with the obsession this article has with sport?
> 
> If you're visiting Yorkshire would you care about it being the home of Olympic athletes that much?



Indeed - I'd be surprised if this featured on anyone's radar to be honest.  Who cares about which county a sportsperson is from, unless you're really into that sort of thing. I saw a gold post box the other day in town here, but have no idea who the athlete is though, or where in the area they are from.  Don't particularly care either.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 12, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> God's Own County


Is that because God spends all his time there as he is still trying to fix the mess he made of it in the first place?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2014)

weltweit said:


> as I believe they say - there's nowt like folk!!


i've never heard that in my life


----------



## Shirl (Jan 12, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Yes, this !!
> Except I don't believe in God, does that mean I don't believe in Yorkshire??
> 
> but as I believe they say - there's nowt like folk!!


What they actually say is "there's nowt as queer as folk"


----------



## weltweit (Jan 12, 2014)

Shirl said:


> What they actually say is "there's nowt as queer as folk"


My memory is not what it was.
Since all that real ale I drank in Yorkshire!!


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 12, 2014)

Favelado


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Yorkshire – it's even better than we thought!
> theguardian.com
> 
> 
> ...



Texas is a 'region'??


----------



## weltweit (Jan 12, 2014)

Always see more flags of St George in Yorkshire, far more than anywhere else.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Texas is 268,000 sq. miles. Britain is 80,000 sq, miles. Texas is a big region.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 12, 2014)

There doesn't seem to be a place called Yorkshire in existence as far as I can tell. I checked some history books and it just said that it lost a vital war to Lancashire in some place called "Bosworth" before being completely abolished in 1974. Also heard the people are famously stingy and full of themselves. I'm still doing research but this is what I've found out so far.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Yorkshire is 6000 square miles. Doesn't seem fair somehow, comparing it with Texas.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Didn't American Werewolf in London start out in Yorkshire?

Or was that Wales?


----------



## Favelado (Jan 12, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Didn't American Werewolf in London start out in Yorkshire?
> 
> Or was that Wales?



Wales definitely still existed in 1981 so it must have been there.


----------



## Bears (Jan 12, 2014)

Shirl said:


> What they actually say is "there's nowt as queer as folk"


They also say 'tin tin tin.' That's my favourite thing about Yorkshire.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Wales definitely still existed in 1981 so it must have been there.



If there's no Yorkshire, does that mean there's no Yorkshire men?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bears said:


> They also say 'tin tin tin.' That's my favourite thing about Yorkshire.


wut?


----------



## Favelado (Jan 12, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> If there's no Yorkshire, does that mean there's no Yorkshire men?




Tragically, a decision not to commit genocide in the region was taken when the county was abolished, meaning they all survived.


----------



## Bears (Jan 12, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> wut?


Thank you for biting.

It means 'it isn't in the tin.'







*coat


----------



## Bears (Jan 12, 2014)

I am from Yorkshire, if that helps unruffle any feathers. 




But I also live in Lancashire and plan to stay here.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bears said:


> Thank you for biting.
> 
> It means 'it isn't in the tin.'
> 
> ...


reminded me of when a friend's grandad wanted to chuck something away, asked 'where's the bin?', and got a puzzled reply of 'i've been nowhere'..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 12, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Northumberland is ok but it's not Yorkshire
> 
> <snip>



Exactly, that's why it so much nicer, simply because it isn't Yorkshire.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 12, 2014)

There's a lot of jealous non-Yorkshire people on this thread. 


Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Yorkshire is 6000 square miles. Doesn't seem fair somehow, comparing it with Texas.


You're right. Seeing as Yorkshire beat Texas then maybe Texas should be allowed to include California or something as well.


Favelado said:


> Wales definitely still existed in 1981 so it must have been there.


Lancashire: beaten by a place which doesn't exist, and its virtues being extolled by an ex-pat on the internet


----------



## Favelado (Jan 12, 2014)

Fez909  lives in Leeds but he thinks he might like Manchester more. He said that today.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 12, 2014)

In fact, Fez dedicated his afternoon to a celebration of Lancastrian culture today as well. We watched a film all about the North-West together. He told us all that he really enjoyed it. I wouldn't trust him if I was you. He's not even from Yorkshire and he's liable to switch sides at any moment. He's an out-and-out rose-whore.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2014)

Favelado said:


> He's an out-and-out rose-whore.



does he take payment in pies and whippets?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2014)

Favelado said:


> There doesn't seem to be a place called Yorkshire in existence as far as I can tell. I checked some history books and it just said that it lost a vital war to Lancashire in some place called "Bosworth" before being completely abolished in 1974.



Do you not watch the news?! They dug their psycho hunchbacked King up last year and as soon as he's regenerated he's getting medieval on your Lancastrian asses.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 12, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> does he take payment in pies and whippets?



When the Yorkshire half of him is winning he demands cash or a banker's draft , often resorting to menaces. When it's the Lancashire half you can just pay him whenever you like and he lets you keep a bit of the money.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Wales definitely still existed in 1981 so it must have been there.



I can vouch for this. Unless my parents were seriously bullshitting me


----------



## free spirit (Jan 12, 2014)

only 3rd best? Must be some mistake.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 12, 2014)

Favelado said:


> When the Yorkshire half of him is winning he demands cash or a banker's draft , often resorting to menaces. When it's the Lancashire half you can just pay him whenever you like and he lets you keep a bit of the money.


Whoa, whoa, whoa! Lancashire half? I'm less Lancastrian than you are Spanish! I like Manchester and I even like Blackpool, but that doesn't mean I have a half of me devoted to the county that those places happen to be in! Plus the rest of the county is a bit grim. Look on the grimmest place in the North thread and I bet there's more nominations for Lancs than there is Yorkshire  .The only North-West I have an affinity to is North West Ireland where my [Dad's side of the] family come from 

Oh, and I enjoyed that film today in the same way I enjoy EastEnders: It is misery porn to make us Yorkshire folk feel grateful that we don't have such depressing lives


----------



## Belushi (Jan 13, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Yorkshire is 6000 square miles. Doesn't seem fair somehow, comparing it with Texas.



They could declare independence again. But then Yorkshire could invite another Norseman to be King again and we'd be in the same situation.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

Belushi said:


> They could declare independence again. But then Yorkshire could invite another Norseman to be King again and we'd be in the same situation.



*nominates self as king of yorkshire*


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

nicked from CRI on the bandwidth thread..


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 13, 2014)

Belushi said:


> They could declare independence again. But then Yorkshire could invite another Norseman to be King again and we'd be in the same situation.



King Ingvar, perhaps?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa! Lancashire half? I'm less Lancastrian than you are Spanish! I like Manchester and I even like Blackpool, but that doesn't mean I have a half of me devoted to the county that those places happen to be in! Plus the rest of the county is a bit grim. Look on the grimmest place in the North thread and I bet there's more nominations for Lancs than there is Yorkshire  .The only North-West I have an affinity to is North West Ireland where my [Dad's side of the] family come from
> 
> Oh, and I enjoyed that film today in the same way I enjoy EastEnders: It is misery porn to make us Yorkshire folk feel grateful that we don't have such depressing lives



You're a Yorkie aren't you?  Born in the Boro, therefore over the Border into the Dragonlands of Yorkshire.  

Whereas I was born in the majestic County Durham, which cocks a snook at poor old Yorkshire. All the surrounding counties in Northland look down on our poor benighted Yorkshire brethren, and when we hear what they're up to sigh, and mutter 'they can't help it, they're from Yorkshire'.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 13, 2014)

Belushi said:


> The same report also claims Antarctica is the second best country in the world


 
Ey oop! That can't be right. Antartica is _down south_!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 13, 2014)

So here's what I don't understand: if Yorkshire's so great, why don't more people choose to live there and have businesses there?

Wikipedia tells me that only 5.2 million people live somewhere which is 2.9 million acres in size.   That's 1.79 per acre. 

Compared to greater London, where you have 8.2 million people in only 388,449acres, meaning 21 people per acre.   

Popularity.  Yorkshire does not have it.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 13, 2014)

Edit.  Gee thanks Wikipedia, for presenting the size of Yorkshire in acres, and the size of everything else in square miles and square kilometres.   Cunts.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> So here's what I don't understand: if Yorkshire's so great, why don't more people choose to live there and have businesses there?
> 
> Wikipedia tells me that only 5.2 million people live somewhere which is 2.9 million acres in size.   That's 1.79 per acre.
> 
> ...


To be fair, the county includes a large amount of rural land. On top of that you've got extensive moorland and parts of the uplands of the Pennines, along with the North York Moors. So it'll never be as densely populated as London or the south east. 

Quite simply, large areas of the North aren't suitable for habitation due the nature of the land and the weather.  For example, when they built the trans-Pennine section of the M62 it took something like a year to construct each mile of motorway as the peat moorland is so difficult to build on. 

But you can stand at a point somewhere in the south Pennines I think and in a radius of so many miles there are more people than if you did the same measurement stood in Trafalgar Square.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Edit.  Gee thanks Wikipedia, for presenting the size of Yorkshire in acres, and the size of everything else in square miles and square kilometres.   Cunts.



Yorkshire is 6000 square miles.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Edit.  Gee thanks Wikipedia, for presenting the size of Yorkshire in acres, and the size of everything else in square miles and square kilometres.   Cunts.


That is not Wikipedia's fault. It is just that the concept of square miles and square kilometres hasn't made it to Yorkshire yet.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> There's a lot of jealous non-Yorkshire people on this thread.
> 
> You're right. Seeing as Yorkshire beat Texas then maybe Texas should be allowed to include California or something as well.
> 
> Lancashire: beaten by a place which doesn't exist, and its virtues being extolled by an ex-pat on the internet



Only on Urban75: Wars of the Roses, the rematch.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 13, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> To be fair, the county includes a large amount of rural land. On top of that you've got extensive moorland and parts of the uplands of the Pennines, along with the North York Moors. So it'll never be as densely populated as London or the south east.
> 
> Quite simply, large areas of the North aren't suitable for habitation due the nature of the land and the weather.  For example, when they built the trans-Pennine section of the M62 it took something like a year to construct each mile of motorway as the peat moorland is so difficult to build on.
> 
> But you can stand at a point somewhere in the south Pennines I think and in a radius of so many miles there are more people than if you did the same measurement stood in Trafalgar Square.


Huh?  Where?


Let's look at the urban areas, then.  No problem building there, right?

Greater London "built up area" has 9.8 million people in 1737.9 sq km.  5630 ppl per sq km.  

West Yorkshire "built up area" (comprising Leeds, Bradford, Wakefield, Huddersfield, dewsbury, keighley and Halifax) has 1.8 million people in 487 sq km.  3645 ppl per sq km.  

London didn't always have this density.   Ppl want to live here so we've built denser accommodation.  Why don't ppl want to live in Yorkshire?


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 13, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Yorkshire is 6000 square miles. Doesn't seem fair somehow, comparing it with Texas.



Because?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 13, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Because?



It's like comparing these horses.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> So here's what I don't understand: if Yorkshire's so great, why don't more people choose to live there and have businesses there?
> 
> Wikipedia tells me that only 5.2 million people live somewhere which is 2.9 million acres in size.   That's 1.79 per acre.
> 
> ...


But the whole point of Yorkshire is the size and the empty spaces. The massive dales, the moors and the stunning views. People in Yorkshire don't want to be squeezed up like people in London. We love and enjoy our countryside.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 13, 2014)

Shirl said:


> But the whole point of Yorkshire is the size and the empty spaces. The massive dales, the moors and the stunning views. People in Yorkshire don't want to be squeezed up like people in London. We love and enjoy our countryside.


That's just because it stops you having to deal with other people from Yorkshire.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2014)

emanymton said:


> That's just because it stops you having to deal with other people from Yorkshire.


I love Yorkshire folk. I wouldn't want to spend a couple of hours a day crushed into a tube train with my head rammed into their armpits though


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay scenery, shame about the people.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture_of_Yorkshire



> The most common stereotype of a Yorkshire person is as tight with money: there is a British saying that "a Yorkshireman is a Scotsman with all the generosity squeezed out of him", which references how Scots are also stereotyped as being tight but not as tight as Yorkshire folk. This stereotype can also be seen in the _Yorkshireman's Motto_:
> 'Ear all, see all, say nowt;
> Eyt all, sup all, pay nowt;
> And if ivver tha does owt fer nowt -
> ...



Run across the Pennines over to us and we'll buy you a pint no problem at all!


----------



## Cid (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Okay scenery, shame about the people.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture_of_Yorkshire
> 
> ...



Yeah. Then take you outside and relieve you of your wallet.


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2014)

purves grundy said:


> Ecky thump!


is from Lancashire

I quite like Yorkshire, its scenery, and many of its people. I like the food, I like Whitby, I like Sheffield and York. The Pennines are ace, so are the North Yorks Moors and the Dales.

I really dislike a lot of the self regarding nonsense we hear from Yorkies about the place and people but there you are, nowhere's perfect


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 13, 2014)

I live in Yorkshire but right on the border, and as far as I'm concerned Leeds is about as culturally significant as Ipswich compared to the mighty Manchester. But there are pros and cons both ways. Yorkshire has better countryside, the Calder Valley, Sheffield, nicer seaside places. But Lancashire has Lancaster and Morecambe Bay. Most of the west Yorkshire conurbation is grim beyond compare - Wakefield, Castleford, Dewsbury... but then there are the miserable towns of East Lancs and the lack of any meaningful civilisation in Wigan.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 13, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's like comparing these horses.



Oh, so the only criterion worthy of consideration is size? Take note, Tourist Board of Jupiter!


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 13, 2014)

Also, Lancastrian men tend to be more attractive. There is some kind of gene for red-cheeked blustering arsehole that is dominant in much of Yorkshire.


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> Also, Lancastrian men tend to be more attractive. There is some kind of gene for red-cheeked blustering arsehole that is dominant in much of Yorkshire.


This is true.  And why its so good for Lancastrians to cross the border


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 13, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Texas is 268,000 sq. miles. Britain is 80,000 sq, miles. Texas is a big region.



OK, we get it. Texas is BIG!


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

Where's that town on the border where the locals kept changing the county sign? There was a brilliant book about the North that had a chapter about the Lancashire/Yorkshire antipathy.

Let me have a look for it. It came out about 2000.


e2a

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/201703.All_Points_North

It made me laugh 14 years ago anyway.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 13, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Texas is 268,000 sq. miles. Britain is 80,000 sq, miles. Texas is a big region.



You don't know what Texas is do you JC3? It's kind of like an old name for Homebase.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Where's that town on the border where the locals kept changing the county sign? There was a brilliant book about the North that had a chapter about the Lancashire/Yorkshire antipathy.
> 
> Let me have a look for it. It came out about 2000.
> 
> ...


Barnoldswick?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Where's that town on the border where the locals kept changing the county sign? There was a brilliant book about the North that had a chapter about the Lancashire/Yorkshire antipathy.
> 
> Let me have a look for it. It came out about 2000.



ooh. That quote was meant to say 'Also, Batley.'  
To which i say HOME OF THE BISCUIT and desperately ignore the frontier.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Where's that town on the border where the locals kept changing the county sign? There was a brilliant book about the North that had a chapter about the Lancashire/Yorkshire antipathy.
> 
> Let me have a look for it. It came out about 2000.
> 
> ...



Pies and Prejudice?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 13, 2014)

Or pretty much anywhere on the border area - Yorkshire always seems to enjoy moaning about borders and claiming various areas belong in Yorkieland when they manifestly don't!


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Barnoldswick?


aye, the fucking tories stole Liverpool, a third of the Lake District and Manchester from Lancashire, and what did they get in return?  Fucking Barnoldswick  (the longest place name in Britain where none of the letters are repeated!)


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 13, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Or pretty much anywhere on the border area - Yorkshire always seems to enjoy moaning about borders and claiming various areas belong in Yorkieland when they manifestly don't!


People get quite worked up about historical allegiances - generally wise to leave things as they are, in my opinion, but they thought better in 1974. I don't blame the people of Saddleworth for not wanting to be part of Oldham, really. 

Where I live is actually Lancashire on the old borders but no-one seems to give a toss either way. It's interesting though that the Scousers fully embraced the idea of Merseyside and don't have any yearnings for Lancashire.


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> It's interesting though that the Scousers fully embraced the idea of Merseyside and don't have any yearnings for Lancashire.


except for Blackpool. (merseyside had the great benefit of meaning they no longer had to be associated with the mancs)


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 13, 2014)

belboid said:


> aye, the fucking tories stole Liverpool, a third of the Lake District and Manchester from Lancashire, and what did they get in return?  Fucking Barnoldswick  (the longest place name in Britain where none of the letters are repeated!)


Almost! 


> Barnoldswick is one of the longest place names in the United Kingdom without repeating any letters. Buckfastleigh in Devon, Buslingthorpe in Leeds, West Yorkshire and Buslingthorpe in Lincolnshire are longer with 13 letters.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

belboid said:


> except for Blackpool.



?


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Almost!


the bastards even lied to us about that!


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> ?


scousers like Blackpool


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 13, 2014)

belboid said:


> except for Blackpool. (merseyside had the great benefit of meaning they no longer had to be associated with the mancs)


But I think that most  people living in Greater Manchester would still consider themselves Lancastrians. GM hasn't caught on in the way Merseyside has. Probably because most of the people living in the outlying towns and pretendy cities like Salford harbour resentment of Manchester proper. They should have thought of a better name.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

belboid said:


> scousers like Blackpool



Glaswegians and Geordies seemed to have a particular affinity for the town but not Scousers. Or you just mean Blackpool is excluded from Liverpudlian antipathy towards "wools" and "mancs"?


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> But I think that most  people living in Greater Manchester would still consider themselves Lancastrians. GM hasn't caught on in the way Merseyside has. Probably because most of the people living in the outlying towns and pretendy cities like Salford harbour resentment of Manchester proper. They should have thought of a better name.



As if Bolton isn't Lancashire!

e2a Wigan too!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Run across the Pennines over to us and we'll buy you a pint no problem at all!


How about standing us a cuppa? 
Out of interest, has anyone tried lancashire tea?


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Glaswegians and Geordies seemed to have a particular affinity for the town but not Scousers. Or you just mean Blackpool is excluded from Liverpudlian antipathy towards "wools" and "mancs"?


Scousers seem to flock to Wales for their 'staycations'


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Out of interest, has anyone tried lancashire tea?



Yeah, it goes down a treat with Yorkshire hot-pot.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 13, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> How about standing us a cuppa?
> Out of interest, has anyone tried lancashire tea?


As a non-tea drinker, the "Yorkshire" tea pride thing amuses me.


> Yorkshire Tea uses varieties of tea grown in Assam, Sri Lanka, and Kenya blended to form five varieties


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

I genuinely haven't met a better tea yet.

I keep thinking about picking up a box of lancashire, just to see how it compares, but worry that some sort of alarm will go off if I do


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> As a non-tea drinker, the "Yorkshire" tea pride thing amuses me.



Almost as bad as taking a runny Indian chutney, banging the Houses of Parliament on the bottle and calling it HP sauce!


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> As if Bolton isn't Lancashire!
> 
> e2a Wigan too!


Oh I agree, but according to farmerbarleymow 's Saddleworth reasoning, they are merely Mancunian suburb. 

I don't think I've ever had Yorkshire tea. Is it a long standing brand? I had sort of assumed it was created by some PR agency in the 90s.


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Glaswegians and Geordies seemed to have a particular affinity for the town but not Scousers. Or you just mean Blackpool is excluded from Liverpudlian antipathy towards "wools" and "mancs"?


Far more scousers there than Glaswegians or Geordies last couple of times I've been


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 13, 2014)

JTG said:


> is from Lancashire


Yeah that's true. Though my old man's from Scarborough and says 'eck - flamin 'eck, bleedin 'eck - quite a lot. But never ecky thump.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

belboid said:


> Far more scousers there than Glaswegians or Geordies last couple of times I've been



Loads of Glaswegians LIVE in Blackpool. There was always the summer season concept of "Glasgow weekend" and "Geordie weekend" too, when those inhabitants of those cities would come in large numbers at the same time. There's no Scouse weekend and has never been a disproportionately high number of visitors from there unlike Glasgow and Newcastle. 

I got called an "English bastard" because I was so outnumbered by Glaswegians when I worked at Blackpool Pleasure Beach as a teenager!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> I don't think I've ever had Yorkshire tea. Is it a long standing brand? I had sort of assumed it was created by some PR agency in the 90s.



The brand came from Taylors of Harrogate in the seventies, so fairly longstanding.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

It was a lovely piece of trolling by lazythursday .


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> View attachment 46466



To suit Yorkshire people? Bitter tea sounds like a terrible idea.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> To suit Yorkshire people? Bitter tea sounds like a terrible idea.




apparently the lancashire stuff's blended in Liverpool 
edit: newton-le-willows. which used to be lancashire, but is now merseyside..


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 13, 2014)

is it full bodied and lacking in sophistication?

<edit - I meant Yorkshire, I have enough problems with Scousers as it is>


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> To suit Yorkshire people? Bitter tea sounds like a terrible idea.





tufty79 said:


> apparently the lancashire stuff's blended in Liverpool


I bet the Lancashire one says "to tracksuit Lancashire people".


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I bet the Lancashire one says "to tracksuit Lancashire people".



You're just jealous that JJB in Leeds doesn't have an eveningwear section.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> is it full bodied and lacking in sophistication?
> 
> <edit - I meant Yorkshire, I have enough problems with Scousers as it is>


it's gorgeous, as well as economical (2 cups per bag!), and it's not got much pretension


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> You're just jealous that JJB in Leeds doesn't have an eveningwear section.


Proper teaspit


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Proper teaspit



I have to confess it's a pinched joke.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 13, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> it's gorgeous, as well as economical (2 cups per bag!), and it's not got much pretension


Surely the proper Yorkshire way is to make at least 10 cups out if each bag?


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Almost!


and I now discover there's a Bricklehampton too (near Worcester), which is 14!


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2014)

belboid said:


> and I now discover there's a Bricklehampton too (near Worcester), which is 14!


Yet another case of Yorkshire giving itself credit it doesn't deserve


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 13, 2014)

Shirl said:


> But the whole point of Yorkshire is the size and the empty spaces. The massive dales, the moors and the stunning views. People in Yorkshire don't want to be squeezed up like people in London. We love and enjoy our countryside.


Well yes, and that's fortunate for you, but clearly people would rather live elsewhere, was my point.   The cities of Yorkshire are less popular with businesses and people than quite a few other cities in the uk.   If yorkshire is so great, why is that?   That lack of density might be nice, but unless those cities are turning businesses and house-builders away, saying "sorry, we're full", it doesn't explain why Yorkshire urban areas haven't become so densely populated.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> As a non-tea drinker, the "Yorkshire" tea pride thing amuses me.


I always thought it was grown on the Pennines and fertilised by sheep droppings. The bastards have been lying to me - Yorkshire tea my arse!


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Loads of Glaswegians LIVE in Blackpool. There was always the summer season concept of "Glasgow weekend" and "Geordie weekend" too, when those inhabitants of those cities would come in large numbers at the same time. There's no Scouse weekend and has never been a disproportionately high number of visitors from there unlike Glasgow and Newcastle.
> 
> I got called an "English bastard" because I was so outnumbered by Glaswegians when I worked at Blackpool Pleasure Beach as a teenager!


fair do's (well, not about being called an 'English  bastard'), wasn't my experience. Tho I did only go in the Crazy Scots bar once


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I always thought it was grown on the Pennines and fertilised by sheep droppings. The bastards have been lying to me - Yorkshire tea my arse!


Someone once swore to me that she'd seen them growing tea in Harrogate. She always was full of shit though.

I understand the only commercially grown tea in Britain is in Cornwall. Get a mug of Smuggler's Brew down ya


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 13, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Oh, so the only criterion worthy of consideration is size? Take note, Tourist Board of Jupiter!




No, but with size comes diversity.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 13, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> No, but with size comes diversity.



Texas? Diverse? _Seriously_?


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Texas? Diverse? _Seriously_?



Of course. It will have more native Spanish speakers than English speakers someday I believe.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Of course. It will have more native Spanish speakers than English speakers someday I believe.



So, it has English and Spanish speakers. Big deal - diversity-wise - compared with the dozens of languages you can hear in Bradford, Leeds or Sheffield.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 13, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Texas? Diverse? _Seriously_?



Yes. You've not been, I take it?

Defining something as a 'region' usually means that the area in question has various shared features - like a dialect, topography, whatever. Essentially all that the areas of Texas have in common, is the shared name.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Of course. It will have more native Spanish speakers than English speakers someday I believe.



It might be that way already.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Well yes, and that's fortunate for you, but clearly people would rather live elsewhere, was my point.   The cities of Yorkshire are less popular with businesses and people than quite a few other cities in the uk.   If yorkshire is so great, why is that?   That lack of density might be nice, but unless those cities are turning businesses and house-builders away, saying "sorry, we're full", it doesn't explain why Yorkshire urban areas haven't become so densely populated.


The 'award' in the OP was voted for by a travel magazine. I imagine the criteria for "best place to live" are somewhat different.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> So, it has English and Spanish speakers. Big deal - diversity-wise - compared with the dozens of languages you can hear in Bradford, Leeds or Sheffield.



There'll be other languages in Texas too! I'd wager more than in Yorkshire. You've been watching too many Dallas repeats.


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Texas has plenty of diverse culture as well as geography


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 13, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Texas? Diverse? _Seriously_?


I had the same initial reaction, but according to this research, it is actually a diverse state.





Houston has the 5th highest diversity 'score' for cities, too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 13, 2014)

'Reality is different from stereotype' shocker.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

don't forget that yorkshire also brought you the *best crisps ever*


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I had the same initial reaction, but according to this research, it is actually a diverse state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be coz it's _sooooooooo_ big.

ETA: "Diversity" in this study means "likelihood of encountering someone of a different race". So, not exactly scintillating in its scope. If _that's_ what one takes for "diverse", I'd be willing to bet that too-small-even-to-warrant-consideration Yorkshire is a lot more "diverse" than really-big-and-thus-very-important Texas.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 13, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Must be coz it's _sooooooooo_ big.



This has been like an epiphany for you.


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Must be coz it's _sooooooooo_ big.
> 
> ETA: "Diversity" in this study means "likelihood of encountering someone of a different race". So, not exactly scintillating in its scope. If _that's_ what one takes for "diverse", I'd be willing to bet that too-small-even-to-warrant-consideration Yorkshire is a lot more "diverse" than really-big-and-thus-very-important Texas.


You're not really qualifying what you consider to be diverse here. I'm pretty sure Dallas and Houston are diverse enough


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 13, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> too-small-even-to-warrant-consideration Yorkshire is a lot more "diverse" than really-big-and-thus-very-important Texas.



You're adding new things, ie this big is important, small is not business.

Austin is very very different from Waco.

My original point was that Yorkshire is an actual region; whereas Texas is not. Nothing to get defensive about in there.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Must be coz it's _sooooooooo_ big.
> 
> ETA: "Diversity" in this study means "likelihood of encountering someone of a different race". So, not exactly scintillating in its scope. If _that's_ what one takes for "diverse", I'd be willing to bet that too-small-even-to-warrant-consideration Yorkshire is a lot more "diverse" than really-big-and-thus-very-important Texas.



Is it fuck. Texas is diverse by any measure. You've just got a daft stereotype in your head.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 13, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> don't forget that yorkshire also brought you the *best crisps ever*


And poor JC will never be able to experience them. Those poor Canadians.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And poor JC will never be able to experience them. Those poor Canadians.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 13, 2014)

tufty79 said:


>


That flavour isn't very nice unfortunately.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

i've not tried it  - i'm more of a traditionalist.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

Seabrook used to have an obsession with inverted commas. Nice crisps though.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 13, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> OK, we get it. Texas is BIG!



texas has a smaller population than the uk though


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Well yes, and that's fortunate for you, but clearly people would rather live elsewhere, was my point.   The cities of Yorkshire are less popular with businesses and people than quite a few other cities in the uk.   If yorkshire is so great, why is that?   That lack of density might be nice, but unless those cities are turning businesses and house-builders away, saying "sorry, we're full", it doesn't explain why Yorkshire urban areas haven't become so densely populated.


Well I think those cities don't do well because all the infrastructure for big business success is around London and the south east. 
To be honest though, I wouldn't live in a city, any city, for anything. I'm a rural person and Yorkshire suits me.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> The 'award' in the OP was voted for by a travel magazine. I imagine the criteria for "best place to live" are somewhat different.


I don't know how much it's changed over the years but for a long time Clitheroe in Lancashire ( but only about 5 miles from Yorkshire) was said to be the best place to live in Britain.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 13, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I don't know how much it's changed over the years but for a long time Clitheroe in Lancashire ( but only about 5 miles from Yorkshire) was said to be the best place to live in Britain.


Christ, next it will be said Blackpool is the best place to live for high culture!


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I don't know how much it's changed over the years but for a long time Clitheroe in Lancashire ( but only about 5 miles from Yorkshire) was said to be the best place to live in Britain.


Clitheroe is also the geographic centre of either England, irr


----------



## Cid (Jan 13, 2014)

Don't let Johnny fool you - it's got Austin and Houston in it, the rest is just fucking backwards.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2014)

belboid said:


> Clitheroe is also the geographic centre of either England, irr


Yes, geographic centre of Britain I believe.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2014)

Clitheroe was said to be the most stress free place in Britain therefore the best place to live iirc


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Christ, next it will be said Blackpool is the best place to live for high culture!


Don't blame me


----------



## emanymton (Jan 13, 2014)

To be fair I have never been to Clitheroe, but it is not far from Blackburn, and nowhere near Balckburn could be a happy Place!

Unless they are just filled with relief because they don't actually live in Blackburn, like the sense of euphoria you get if you just avoid some kind of accident. That must be it.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2014)

emanymton said:


> To be fair I have never been to Clitheroe, but it is not far from Blackburn, and nowhere near Balckburn could be a happy Place!
> 
> Unless they are just filled with relief because they don't actually live in Blackburn, like the sense of euphoria you get if you just avoid some kind of accident. That must be it.


It isn't all that far from Blackburn as the crow flies. It's a small market town with quite a few wealthy landowners living with shopping distance.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 13, 2014)

On the subject of Blackburn, this stature is outside the train station there

bugger can't get the image to imbed
http://www.flickr.com/photos/54724011@N00/5786270934/

Now I appreciate it is difficult to tell, but my felling is always that the women is about to drag the poor child away and leave the teddy bear behind. After giving this some reflection I eventually decided that the stature was in fact perfect for Blackburn, as frankly it is horrible, depressing and pointless.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2014)

emanymton said:


> On the subject of Blackburn, this stature is outside the train station there
> 
> bugger can't get the image to imbed
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54724011@N00/5786270934/
> ...


You are absolutely right about Blackburn but please remember that Blackburn is in Lancashire and should not be sullying my thread


----------



## emanymton (Jan 13, 2014)

Shirl said:


> You are absolutely right about Blackburn but please remember that Blackburn is in Lancashire and should not be sullying my thread


Well you started it with Clitheroe!


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 13, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I don't know how much it's changed over the years but for a long time Clitheroe in Lancashire ( but only about 5 miles from Yorkshire) was said to be the best place to live in Britain.


I always assumed Clitheroe was grim, but it looks quite nice from the quick Google images browse I've just done. Interesting!


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Well you started it with Clitheroe!


To be fair, with the Saddleworth issue n that, it would appear that you invaded Yorkshire


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Well you started it with Clitheroe!


No, you started it with Blackpool


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I always assumed Clitheroe was grim, but it looks quite nice from the quick Google images browse I've just done. Interesting!


It is a nice little town. Near enough at the foot of Pendle Hill and very close to the Forest of Bowland and Gisburn Forest. It's well worth a visit


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

Shirl said:


> It is a nice little town. Near enough at the foot of Pendle Hill and very close to the Forest of Bowland and Gisburn Forest. It's well worth a visit


i've always wanted to visit purely because the name makes me snigger


----------



## emanymton (Jan 13, 2014)

Shirl said:


> No, you started it with Blackpool


If you say so, if you say so.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

After the North-West and North-East, Yorkshire just about scrapes third best region in the North of England.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Yes, geographic centre of Britain I believe.


Haltwhistle claims that title too


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Haltwhistle claims that title too



They must be shitting it about the Scottish referendum.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> They must be shitting it about the Scottish referendum.


They'll probably just rebuild the wall and claim to be the centre of that instead


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2014)

emanymton said:


> To be fair I have never been to Clitheroe, but it is not far from Blackburn, and nowhere near Balckburn could be a happy Place!
> 
> Unless they are just filled with relief because they don't actually live in Blackburn, like the sense of euphoria you get if you just avoid some kind of accident. That must be it.


I met this american woman on holiday a couple of years ago who was travelling around on her own, and was grateful for a bit of conversation with english speakers. She told me about her time in England, which she hated. She'd been around London, and up to Oxford, and somewhere else that was either 'busy or boring'. But there was one place that almost made her change her mind. Blackburn with Darwen. Just lovely. And so handy for some place that begins with 'The.'  Takes all kind I guess


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Haltwhistle claims that title too


'mid-point on the longest north-south axis' is their rationale.  Which is rubbish

Dunsop Bridge, just north of Clitheroe, seems to be the most sensible mid UK point.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2014)

belboid said:


> 'mid-point on the longest north-south axis' is their rationale.  Which is rubbish
> 
> Dunsop Bridge, just north of Clitheroe, seems to be the most sensible mid UK point.



Mid-UK or mid-Britain? It's awful pedantry so thanks for patience in advance.


----------



## belboid (Jan 14, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Mid-UK or mid-Britain? It's awful pedantry so thanks for patience in advance.


no, good point!  

The middle of the island of Great Britain, including islands, but not Ireland's islands.  The mid-point of GB minus islands is Calderdale Mental Health Trust.

The UK's mid-point is the Ashton Memorial in Lancaster


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 14, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Yes, geographic centre of Britain I believe.


Isn't that some field near a random village somewhere, rather than a town? It depends on how you measure it - centre of Britain?   UK?  Do you include the islands or just the mainland?  Do you include the seabed that is within our territorial waters, etc?

And then you've got the problem of all the oddities - while you couldn't include the British overseas territories like the Falkland Islands, but would Rockall count as a direct part of Britain as it is solely ours (leaving aside the claims of other countries)?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 14, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And poor JC will never be able to experience them.



Have I been barred from travelling to the UK for some reason of which I'm unaware?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 14, 2014)

Cid said:


> Don't let Johnny fool you - it's got Austin and Houston in it, the rest is just fucking backwards.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 14, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Isn't that some field near a random village somewhere, rather than a town? It depends on how you measure it - centre of Britain?   UK?  Do you include the islands or just the mainland?  Do you include the seabed that is within our territorial waters, etc?
> 
> And then you've got the problem of all the oddities - while you couldn't include the British overseas territories like the Falkland Islands, but would Rockall count as a direct part of Britain as it is solely ours (leaving aside the claims of other countries)?



This reminds me of a conversation I overheard between two aussie nurses on a bus to St. Helier hospital. One said she was going to Malta. When the other enquired as to its location, she was told, "Between Sicily and somewhere else."

But surely EVERYWHERE (except Sicily) is between Sicily and somewhere else! 

Australia: between Sicily and New Zealand.

Venezuela: between Sicily and Japan.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 14, 2014)

emanymton said:


> On the subject of Blackburn, this stature is outside the train station there
> 
> bugger can't get the image to imbed
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54724011@N00/5786270934/
> ...



Reminds me of this effort on Churchill Way in Cardiff.








I'm not sure if it's the all-pervading stench of 1980's municipality that it exudes (despite being erected this century), or the fact the mum looks like she's about to drop her daughter off a cliff.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Have I been barred from travelling to the UK for some reason of which I'm unaware?


you gonna come visit, johnny?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 14, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> you gonna come visit, johnny?



I never say never.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 14, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Reminds me of this effort on Churchill Way in Cardiff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It recalls - probably unintentionally - Hogarth's Gin Alley tableau. (Can't c&p on phone).


----------



## belboid (Jan 14, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Isn't that some field near a random village somewhere, rather than a town? It depends on how you measure it - centre of Britain?   UK?  Do you include the islands or just the mainland?  Do you include the seabed that is within our territorial waters, etc?
> 
> And then you've got the problem of all the oddities - while you couldn't include the British overseas territories like the Falkland Islands, but would Rockall count as a direct part of Britain as it is solely ours (leaving aside the claims of other countries)?


The centre point is that point at which a cardboard cut-out of the area could be perfectly balanced on the tip of a pencil. Islands are assumed fixed to the mainland in their precise position by invisible rigid weightless wires.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 14, 2014)

Yorkshire born and bred, traced my dad's family back to the 1660s, they originated up the Cleckuddersfax end before coming south to Rotherham back in 1800s.
All I can say the regional pride you find in Yorkshire is the same you get with any football team and that's all it is.
Stunning scenery in places, terrible slums in others.
Some folk are lovely, wonderful, polite, sociable folk.
Some folk are odious, malignant, obnoxious, racist swine.
Pretty much like anywhere else in the world.
Anyway must dash, there be a witch hanging later, up on't common.


----------



## Cid (Jan 15, 2014)

Ah, Rotherham.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 16, 2014)

Every time I see this thread I think of the "second best priest" scene from Father Ted for some reason


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 16, 2014)

And Yorkshire has a tyre fire that's visible from space

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-25767218



> *Sherburn-in-Elmet tyre fire smoke visible from space*



That's got to be a wonder-of-the-world.

Sherburn-In-*Elmet* though *snigger*


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 16, 2014)

Interesting fact wot I learned: Lancashire didn't get a mention in the Domesday book because it didn't exist at the time.

Noobs 

Also, Yorkshire contains the oldest business in the UK (Bingley Arms in Bardsey, Leeds). Tenth oldest business in the world. I had a look through the list for some Lancashire businesses for comparison/balance, but there doesn't seem to be any entries. There were more Yorkshire entries, of course...


----------



## belboid (Jan 16, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Also, Yorkshire contains the oldest business in the UK (Bingley Arms in Bardsey, Leeds). Tenth oldest business in the world.


the only problem with that being, it's utter bollocks. It's not even the oldest pub in the country.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 16, 2014)

belboid said:


> the only problem with that being, it's utter bollocks. It's not even the oldest pub in the country.


What is then?


----------



## Favelado (Jan 16, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Interesting fact wot I learned: Lancashire didn't get a mention in the Domesday book because it didn't exist at the time.
> 
> Noobs
> 
> Also, Yorkshire contains the oldest business in the UK (Bingley Arms in Bardsey, Leeds). Tenth oldest business in the world. I had a look through the list for some Lancashire businesses for comparison/balance, but there doesn't seem to be any entries. There were more Yorkshire entries, of course...



Congratulations on such a meagre boast!

Oh wait, I'll need a real Yorkshireman in here to congratulate.You're a geordie aren't you?


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 16, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Congratulations on such a meagre boast!
> 
> Oh wait, I'll need a real Yorkshireman in here to congratulate.You're a geordie aren't you?


Am I fuck


----------



## Favelado (Jan 16, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Am I fuck



hehehe!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 16, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Am I fuck


Smoggy?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2014)

belboid said:


> the only problem with that being, it's utter bollocks. It's not even the oldest pub in the country.


'guinness book of world records' verified though..


----------



## Favelado (Jan 16, 2014)

I suppose if you're from Middlesbrough, Leeds looks like Back to the Future 2 did to kids in the 80's.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2014)

same with if you're from bradford


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 16, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Smoggy?


Yep!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 16, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> What is then?



There's a pub in Nottingham that claims to be, there's probably loads that claim it.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 16, 2014)

Wikipedia



> A number of pubs claim to be the oldest surviving establishment in the United Kingdom, although in several cases original buildings have been demolished and replaced on the same site. Others are ancient buildings that saw uses other than as a pub during their history. Ye Olde Fighting Cocks in St Albans, Hertfordshire, holds the Guinness World Record for the oldest pub in England, as it is an 11th-century structure on an 8th-century site. Ye Olde Trip To Jerusalem in Nottingham is claimed to be the "oldest inn in England". It has a claimed date of 1189, based on the fact it is constructed on the site of the Nottingham Castle brewhouse; the present building dates from around 1650.[66] Likewise, The Nags Head, Burntwood only dates back to the 16th century, but there has been a pub on the site since at least 1086, as it is mentioned in the Domesday Book. The title of the oldest free house in England is held by a pub in Forty green, Beaconsfield called The Royal Standard of England. [67] There is archaeological evidence that parts of the foundations of 'The Old Ferryboat Inn', Holywell, Cambridgeshire, may date to AD 460, and there is evidence of ale being served as early as AD 560.[68]
> The Bingley Arms, Leeds, is claimed to date to 905 AD. Ye Olde Salutation Inn in Nottingham dates from 1240, although the building served as a tannery and a private residence before becoming an inn sometime before the English Civil War. The Adam and Eve in Norwich was first recorded in 1249, when it was an alehouse for the workers constructing nearby Norwich Cathedral.[69] Ye Olde Man & Scythe in Bolton is mentioned by name in a charter of 1251, but the current building is dated 1631. Its cellars are the only surviving part of the older structure.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 16, 2014)

Nando's has been going ages as well now though. That one in Camberwell was there when I moved to London in '97. Maybe it's that.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 16, 2014)

The Yorkshire pub claim they are the Guiness record holders: http://www.bingleyarms.co.uk/

Just Tweeted Guinness to ask them who is bullshitting


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 17, 2014)

Favelado said:


> After the North-West and North-East, Yorkshire just about scrapes third best region in the North of England.



Very true.  I suspect the Yorkshire folk just can't see past their blinkers to recognise this simple fact.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 17, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> But I think that most  people living in Greater Manchester would still consider themselves Lancastrians. GM hasn't caught on in the way Merseyside has. Probably because most of the people living in the outlying towns and pretendy cities like Salford harbour resentment of Manchester proper. They should have thought of a better name.



It always used to make me laugh when troglodytes from outlying towns like Rochdale went on about not being a part of Manchester. As if Manchester wasn't doing the inbred twats a favour by bringing them into the fold. Greater Manchester as a conurbation was a good idea though - As things are now, a lot of the outlying towns can't properly support themselves & a lot of their residents work/shop/make use of the facilities in the city of Manchester anyway.

E2a Salford isn't a pretend city though.


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2014)

co


farmerbarleymow said:


> Very true.  I suspect the Yorkshire folk just can't see past their blinkers to recognise this simple fact.


the 'North-east' and 'North-West' aren't regions, they're compass points


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 17, 2014)

belboid said:


> co
> 
> the 'North-east' and 'North-West' aren't regions, they're compass points



Erm...the NE is a region.


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2014)

is it fuck


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 17, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> <snip>
> 
> E2a Salford isn't a pretend city though.



Salford isn't a city.  It's a sprawling town without any meaningful centre to it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 17, 2014)

belboid said:


> is it fuck



If you say so.  Even though you are clearly wrong.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 17, 2014)

belboid said:


> co
> 
> the 'North-east' and 'North-West' aren't regions, they're compass points



To visit the capital of the North you have to leave Yorkshire


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 17, 2014)

Favelado said:


> To visit the capital of the North you have to leave Yorkshire



That would be Manchester then.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 17, 2014)

Salford is a city and the North-East is a region. That's not even up for debate except on here; people would argue Rome is in France on Urban though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 17, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Salford is a city and the North-East is a region. That's not even up for debate except on here; people would argue Rome is in France on Urban though.



Salford may be a city technically, but it just doesn't feel like one in my view after living there for years.  Because it doesn't have a proper city centre it just feels odd.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 17, 2014)

Preston isn't a city. But now we're getting into intra-Lancashire rivalries. Actually though, we've done a great job of ruining this thread so let's hijack it completely.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 17, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Preston isn't a city. But now we're getting into intra-Lancashire rivalries. Actually though, we've done a great job of ruining this thread so let's hijack it completely.



I didn't know Preston was classed a city.  Is it one of those new-fangled pretend ones?


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2014)

the 'north-east' isnt a region, its a vague area with frequently changing boundaries.  It is a daft government creation not recognised by locals.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 17, 2014)

belboid said:


> the 'north-east' isnt a region, its a vague area with frequently changing boundaries.  It is a daft government creation not recognised by locals.



Sorry, you're wrong.  I, and many others born and bred there, would refer to it as the NE.  It's logical, as it is the NE of England.


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2014)

that just means you can read a compass!  Its different to recognising it as a coherent entity all of its own.  Would you say you came from the  north-east rather than Northumberland, or Newcastle, or whatever?  You would say you came from Yorkshire, or a real region, like 'the Lake District' - but 'I'm from the north-east'??  naah


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 17, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Salford may be a city technically, but it just doesn't feel like one in my view after living there for years.  Because it doesn't have a proper city centre it just feels odd.



Salford is a city that's had it's heart ripped out by town planners. Which is why it feels more like a massive urban sprawl without a proper centre. It still is a city though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 17, 2014)

belboid said:


> that just means you can read a compass!  Its different to recognising it as a coherent entity all of its own.  Would you say you came from the  north-east rather than Northumberland, or Newcastle, or whatever?  You would say you came from Yorkshire, or a real region, like 'the Lake District' - but 'I'm from the north-east'??  naah



I'm sorry but you are talking bollocks.  I do say I'm from the NE.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 17, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I didn't know Preston was classed a city.  Is it one of those new-fangled pretend ones?



Yeah. And its even got one of those daft polyversities as well.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 17, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm sorry but *you are talking bollocks.*  I do say I'm from the NE.



It's what he does. In a similar manner to how fish gotta swim & birds gotta fly.


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm sorry but you are talking bollocks.  I do say I'm from the NE.


must be from Hexham or somewhere then... weirdo


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2014)

belboid said:


> that just means you can read a compass!


That depends on where you are though, if you go with that farmerbarleymow lives in the South East compared to me 

Admittedly I would say I'm from Newcastle, but I also use North East to refer to the area as well.  This is pretty much what I'd consider to be the North-East:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_East_England


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 17, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> That depends on where you are though,* if you go with that farmerbarleymow lives in the South East compared to me*
> 
> Admittedly I would say I'm from Newcastle, but I also use North East to refer to the area as well.  This is pretty much what I'd consider to be the North-East:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_East_England



How dare you cast such a heinous slur!  

The SE indeed - I feel dirty being likened to a southerner.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> How dare you cast such a heinous slur!
> 
> The SE indeed - I feel dirty being likened to a southerner.


It's bollocks anyway, the NE is a region


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 17, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> It's bollocks anyway, the NE is a region



Of course it is, just like the SE, SW, etc.  belboid is just being silly.


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2014)

me!  how very dare you


I might say Colne is in 'the north-west' if I was talking to a yank, but anyone from Britain I'd say Lancashire (and a Cumbrian would say Cumbria/the Lakes), but otherwise it is a mere external region, imposed upon us from above.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 18, 2014)

Look, it doesn't really matter, however we divide the North up, Yorkshire will always come bottom of the pile.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 18, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Salford isn't a city.  It's a sprawling town without any meaningful centre to it.



It is not even that it is just a suburb of Manchester, it doesn't even have its own postcode. Oh and of course Salford central train station is practically in the city centre of Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 18, 2014)

emanymton said:


> It is not even that it is just a suburb of Manchester, it doesn't even have its own postcode. Oh and of course Salford central train station is practically in the city centre of Manchester.



Hehe - that'll start a good row!  But true - I've always thought it slightly odd that it has an M postcode, when the satellite towns mostly have their own postcode prefixes, although they are all hybrids except Stockport which is just SK.  Poor Tameside has three different prefixes though - that's quite sad for a town. And yes, the central station is a mere few yards from Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 18, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Look, it doesn't really matter, however we divide the North up, Yorkshire will always come bottom of the pile.



Like the haemorrhoids of the North.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 18, 2014)

emanymton said:


> It is not even that it is just a suburb of Manchester, it doesn't even have its own postcode. Oh and of course Salford central train station is practically in the city centre of Manchester.



Postcodes mean nothing - Rochdale's got an OL postcode but that doesn't mean it's part of Oldham.

And Salford Central is in Salford.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 18, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Postcodes mean nothing - Rochdale's got an OL postcode but that doesn't mean it's part of Oldham.
> 
> And Salford Central is in Salford.


Salford claims to be a city, name me anther city without it's won postcode?

As for the station, yes it is in Salford, that bit of Salfod just happens to be in the center of Manchester, rather proves my point.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 18, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Salford claims to be a city, name me anther city without it's won postcode?
> 
> As for the station, yes it is in Salford, that bit of Salfod just happens to be in the center of Manchester, rather proves my point.



Good point - I wonder if there are other cities without their own postcode.  Over to you, Frances...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 18, 2014)

That bit of Salford's in the bit of Salford that borders the centre of Manchester. Salford has been fucked over by planners and such but it's still a city in it's own right even though it has fallen on hard times - The Salford people remain proud of their own identity.

E2a - As I said earlier, the postcode thing means nothing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 18, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Postcodes mean nothing - Rochdale's got an OL postcode but that doesn't mean it's part of Oldham.
> 
> And Salford Central is in Salford.



But the name suggests it should be in the city centre of Salford.  Oh wait, Salford doesn't have a city centre!  And it is so close to the Manchester border it is as near as damn it in Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 18, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> That bit of Salford's in the bit of Salford that borders the centre of Manchester. Salford has been fucked over by planners and such but it's still a city in it's own right even though it has fallen on hard times - The Salford people remain proud of their own identity.
> 
> E2a - As I said earlier, the postcode thing means nothing.



Oh, you're taking this too seriously!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 18, 2014)

It's serious business


----------



## emanymton (Jan 18, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> E2a - As I said earlier, the postcode thing means nothing.



Your just saying that because you don't have an answer.

Where exactly is the boundary between Salford and Manchester anyway, if  get of the train and Salford central and walk into Manchester, at what point do a cross into a different city?


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2014)

Salford, doesnt even have a league football team!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Good point - I wonder if there are other cities without their own postcode.  Over to you, Frances...



Ripon has a Harrogate postcode and Wells has a Bath one

It's a slow afternoon


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 18, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Ripon has a Harrogate postcode and Wells has a Bath one
> 
> It's a slow afternoon



Get some bloody work/housework done!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 18, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Your just saying that because you don't have an answer.
> 
> Where exactly is the boundary between Salford and Manchester anyway, if  get of the train and Salford central and walk into Manchester, at what point do a cross into a different city?



The Irwell forms the boundary around the station I think.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Get some bloody work/housework done!


Why do think I stared looking up city postcodes on Wikipedia? 

Also Gateshead has a Newcastle postcode, so if that ever becomes a city it would be the most similar to Manchester/Salford


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 18, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Why do think I stared looking up city postcodes on Wikipedia?
> 
> Also Gateshead has a Newcastle postcode, so if that ever becomes a city it would be the most similar to Manchester/Salford



Gateshead is very similar to Salford in many ways, being overshadowed by Newcastle.  Although, it has far better shopping facilities than Salford.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 18, 2014)

If you want to see the stark comparison - compare the Metrocentre with Salford Shopping City.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 18, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The Irwell forms the boundary around the station I think.


Thought it might be in which case according to Google maps Salford _Central_ station is 0.1 miles from Manchester.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 18, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Ripon has a Harrogate postcode and Wells has a Bath one
> 
> It's a slow afternoon


There not real cities either, a combined population of about 25,000, there are villages bigger than either of them.

The only reason they still carry the name 'city' is that stupid thing about cathedrals.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 18, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Thought it might be in which case according to Google maps Salford _Central_ station is 0.1 miles from Manchester.



Probably not even that - I think it would take all off about 2 minutes to walk from Manchester to it.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 18, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Probably not even that - I think it would take all off about 2 minutes to walk from Manchester to it.


3, according to Google, but I have found I am usually faster than their prediction, and I am not a fast walker. 

You could tel people you ran from one city to the next in under 2 minutes.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 18, 2014)

I miss my family at the moment. I could live in Salford and just be down the road from home no problem.


----------



## free spirit (Jan 18, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If you want to see the stark comparison - compare the Metrocentre with Salford Shopping City.


metrocentre has little to do with gateshead though - you have to travel to newcastle in order to get a train to it, even the metro doesn't go there from Gateshead.

Gateshead's actual city centre is about as shit as they go.


----------



## free spirit (Jan 18, 2014)

an in terms of regional identity... at football grounds all over Yorkshire you'll hear the fans chanting 'Yorkshire'.

You couldn't say the same thing about the North East, or the Manc region West of the Pennines.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 18, 2014)

free spirit said:


> an in terms of regional identity... at football grounds all over Yorkshire you'll hear the fans chanting 'Yorkshire'.
> 
> You couldn't say the same thing about the North East, or the Manc region West of the Pennines.



They chant 'yorkshire' because they're all a bit weird over the hills.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2014)

free spirit said:


> metrocentre has little to do with gateshead though - you have to travel to newcastle in order to get a train to it, even the metro doesn't go there from Gateshead.
> 
> Gateshead's actual city centre is about as shit as they go.


You'd only get the train if you were coming from Newcastle city centre or further afield.  I reckon most people arrive by bus (if they're not in a car).

When were you last in Gateshead?  It's improved a lot in recent years, admittedly there are still plenty of shit bits though


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 19, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Reminds me of this effort on Churchill Way in Cardiff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which reminds me of this violently bland waste of bronze - outside Bexleyheath shopping centre (and frequently adorned with fags in mouths, traffic cones on heads etc).  At least this one was actually created in the eighties.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 19, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Which reminds me of this violently bland waste of bronze - outside Bexleyheath shopping centre (and frequently adorned with fags in mouths, traffic cones on heads etc).  At least this one was actually created in the eighties.


Wow! that really is shit


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 19, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Wow! that really is shit



There must be a website dedicated to shit public works of art.  There's plenty of it out there.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 19, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There must be a website dedicated to shit public works of art.  There's plenty of it out there.


I just googled "bad public art"


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 19, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I just googled "bad public art"



I'm not going to do it as I'll just waste the whole day trawling through shit art.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 19, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Which reminds me of this violently bland waste of bronze - outside Bexleyheath shopping centre (and frequently adorned with fags in mouths, traffic cones on heads etc).  At least this one was actually created in the eighties.


It just seems so perfect that it is outside a Burger King.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2014)

This is fairly bad too 






In Gateshead, situated next to Iceland, Heron Foods and Wilkinsons


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 19, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> This is fairly bad too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? 

What exactly is that supposed to be then?  A whippet, a collar, a Mohican sort of hairdo and an ear ring.  I'm puzzled by what is represents.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 19, 2014)

That's phenomenally crap


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> WTF?
> 
> What exactly is that supposed to be then?  A whippet, a collar, a Mohican sort of hairdo and an ear ring.  I'm puzzled by what is represents.


http://www.pmsa.org.uk/pmsa-database/9468/


> A large sculpture of a man with a Mohiccan-style haircut, carrying a sack on his back. A fox, a hare and a tortoise are entwined around him. The work is covered all over with matt black paint.
> At the time of its unveiling Sports Day was thought to be one of the largest outdoor sculptures in Britain, and its bulk still dominates Gateshead's main street.(1) The artist's stated ambition was to show the more playful aspects of Gateshead's association with sporting prowess. The work was carved on site from a polystyrene block, then covered in concrete and originally painted red, green, orange and yellow. However, it attracted criticism from the outset, being set alight three times even before it had been cast, which left Winstone 'heartbroken'.(2) The finished work was eventually unveiled by children's presenter Bernard Cribbins, though too late for the official opening of Gateshead's 'Art in Public Places' programme. 'Sports Day' was painted black in 1991 'to see it through the winter'(3) and has remained like that since.(4) - See more at: http://www.pmsa.org.uk/pmsa-database/9468/#sthash.NltPmvQi.dpuf


----------



## Belushi (Jan 19, 2014)

> being set alight three times even before it had been cast


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 19, 2014)

At least it was cheap I supposed - polystyrene and concrete.  Sadly not bronze.

Makes me wonder how much public art there is the city centre here.  I know there are tons of plinth statues of various historical worthies, but I'm not sure of what else apart from some murals near the station.  Will have to have a wander with my camera...

Edit:

Excellent, I don't need to bother.  Here you go...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_public_art_in_Greater_Manchester


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 19, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> WTF?
> 
> What exactly is that supposed to be then?  A whippet, a collar, a Mohican sort of hairdo and an ear ring.  I'm puzzled by what is represents.


It looks like he's having a dump on a broken toilet, simultaneously gurning through the detached toilet seat.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 19, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> It looks like he's having a dump on a broken toilet, simultaneously gurning through the detached toilet seat.



But what about the whippet and the tortoise then?  You need to have a complete explanation for it. Try again.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 19, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But what about the whippet and the tortoise then?  You need to have a complete explanation for it. Try again.


They're there simply to cover his modesty. If you were a true connoisseur of the arts you would know that


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 19, 2014)

This is a curious one - I noticed it last time I was there but didn't take a closer look.  I'll have to have a look next time I'm in the area.

http://www.publicartonline.org.uk/w...+interactive+sculpture+unveiled+in+Manchester


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 19, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> They're there simply to cover his modesty. If you were a true connoisseur of the arts you would know that



You are Brian Sewell and I claim my £5.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 19, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You are Brian Sewell and I claim my £5.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> At least it was cheap I supposed - polystyrene and concrete.  Sadly not bronze.


Unfortunately I can't find a photo of it in it's full glory before it was painted black


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 19, 2014)

emanymton said:


> It just seems so perfect that it is outside a Burger King.


It didn't used to be.   It used to be "Pop-ins", the most inhospitable cafe in the world.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 19, 2014)

This is quite interesting - a brief article about the maintenance of public art in three Local Authorities, Exeter, Gateshead and Manchester.

http://www.publicartonline.org.uk/casestudies/environmental/maintenance/description.php


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 19, 2014)

I wonder if Shirl has noticed how we've completely hijacked her thread?


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 20, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Congratulations on such a meagre boast!
> 
> Oh wait, I'll need a real Yorkshireman in here to congratulate.You're a geordie aren't you?


Just found this. It's both  and


----------



## Favelado (Jan 20, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Just found this. It's both  and





That is absolutely awful but there is potential for any anti-catalanistas to do a cover called "Don't call me a Jordi".


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 20, 2014)

Favelado said:


> That is absolutely awful but there is potential for any anti-catalanistas to do a cover called "Don't call me a Jordi".


The comments on that video make me despair


----------



## Favelado (Jan 20, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> The comments on that video make me despair



Always a good idea to use North Korea in advancement of your argument.



> What do you mean Boro don't have half the respect? we're know world-wide just like you. Not to mention, back in the war times, countries (North Korea main one) came to Middlesbrough to resume there football and used our ground numerous times. Our popularity is great considering we're just a small town in europe! Newcastle is the binge drinking capital of England that's why more people may make there way in but that's not for the good so stop getting jealous about the mighty Boro! every born and bred Teessider is proud to be from here. Also from the start of the year to October there has been 20,127 crimes in Newcastle compared to the 17,942 crimes in Middlesbrough. so please do a bit of research before you slate a better area of England.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 20, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> The comments on that video make me despair


This one especially  



> *Callum Barnes* 3 months ago
> 
> anywhere we can buy this?


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 20, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Always a good idea to use North Korea in advancement of your argument.





> every born and bred Teessider is proud to be from here.


Immediately below:


> *Harriet Cooper*
> 2 months ago
> 
> I live in Middlesbrough and fucking hate it, I would rather be a Geordie any day to be honest





> *Ben Mitchell*
> 2 months ago
> 
> I f***ing hate Middlesbrough lived here most of my life and I have been mugged 3x.





Also, the guy is clueless. North Korea "played football here" because Ayresome Park was one of the official grounds for the 66 World Cup and their group played the games there. And the crimes thing is a ridiculous stat to bring up considering how much bigger Newcastle is than Middlesbrough


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 20, 2014)

Jesus, is regional pride songs now a thing?


----------



## Favelado (Jan 20, 2014)

I can feel a whole new thread coming on.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 24, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I can feel a whole new thread coming on.




One in which all the people can bugger off to who don't want Yorkshire to be even  mentioned, and who want Yorkshire to be distracted from to the maximum????


----------



## Favelado (Jan 24, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> One in which all the people can bugger off to who don't want Yorkshire to be even  mentioned, and who want Yorkshire to be distracted from to the maximum????



No. One about regional songs. Fez909 dragged me into this thread. But now he has, I'm never leaving.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 24, 2014)

Welcome to the Hotel Yorkshire


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 24, 2014)

Favelado said:


> No. One about regional songs. Fez909 dragged me into this thread. But now he has, I'm never leaving.


Not content with having the best fish n chips in Blackpool, Yorkshire's decided we're having the national title: http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/jan/23/britains-best-fish-and-chip-shops

Any I haven't even heard of the winner. The Magpie is the one people queue out of the door for. This one must be outstanding to be better!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2014)

Favelado said:


> But now he has, I'm never leaving.


ffs - has the thread extended to derbyshire now?







We'll have no trouble here


----------



## Favelado (Jan 24, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Not content with having the best fish n chips in Blackpool, Yorkshire's decided we're having the national title: http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/jan/23/britains-best-fish-and-chip-shops
> 
> Any I haven't even heard of the winner. The Magpie is the one people queue out of the door for. This one must be outstanding to be better!



Having a Geordie cheerlead for Yorkshire is like when Clive James used to do programmes about Britain. Cute but not authentic.

I suppose dropping things in hot fat is something even the very stupidest Yorkie could do.

Anyway I can win this whole Lancashire vs. Yorkshire thing in two words. Definitively......


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 24, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Having a Geordie cheerlead for Yorkshire is like when Clive James used to do programmes about Britain. Cute but not authentic.
> 
> I suppose dropping things in hot fat is something even the very stupidest Yorkie could do.
> 
> Anyway I can win this whole Lancashire vs. Yorkshire thing in two words. Definitively......


I won't fall for your trolling, but I'm interested in these words. Spill!


----------



## Favelado (Jan 24, 2014)

Jeremy. Clarkson.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 24, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Jeremy. Clarkson.


I'm not a fan of Clarkson, to be fair, but is he worse than Myra Hindley?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Jeremy. Clarkson.


Neutralised by Patrick.Stewart.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 24, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I'm not a fan of Clarkson, to be fair, but is he worse than Myra Hindley?



Peter Sutcliffe.

Geoffrey Boycott 

Paul Daniels


----------



## Favelado (Jan 24, 2014)

And Def Leppard.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 24, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Peter Sutcliffe.
> 
> Geoffrey Boycott
> 
> Paul Daniels



Fair dos, Paul Daniels is a shocker


----------



## free spirit (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this wasn't determined on the caliber of second rate celebrities each region could muster.

though I guess if that's all your region really has going for it then it's understandable to have taken that route.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 24, 2014)

free spirit said:


> I'm pretty sure this wasn't determined on the caliber of second rate celebrities each region could muster.
> 
> though I guess if that's all your region really has going for it then it's understandable to have taken that route.



Calling Hindley and Sutcliffe celebrities just shows what sick and twisted people live on the bad side of the Pennines.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyway, stop making this so negative, Lancscum Favelado 

Here we were, basking in the glory of our home County and you have to bring the negative aspects into it. You've obviously had your soul poisoned growing up in Mordor. We're not like that over here. We're nicer.

So good stuff only from now on please


----------



## Favelado (Jan 24, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Anyway, stop making this so negative, Lancscum Favelado
> 
> Here we were, basking in the glory of our home County and you have to bring the negative aspects into it. You've obviously had your soul poisoned growing up in Mordor. We're not like that over here. We're nicer.
> 
> So good stuff only from now on please



Post 26 you cheeky bastard.

Night x


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 24, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Post 26 you cheeky bastard.
> 
> Night x


No negativity there. I just wanted to share the greatness of Yorkshire with you is all


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 24, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Neutralised by Patrick.Stewart.



That slaphead twat's an even bigger wanker than Clarkson.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought he was an.ok guy 
What's wrong with him?


----------



## emanymton (Jan 24, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Anyway, stop making this so negative, Lancscum Favelado
> 
> Here we were, basking in the glory of our home County and you have to bring the negative aspects into it. You've obviously had your soul poisoned growing up in Mordor. We're not like that over here. We're nicer.
> 
> So good stuff only from now on please


Good stuff about Yorkshire? 
Urmm, it's not to far from Lancashire.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 24, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Good stuff about Yorkshire?
> Urmm, it's not to far from Lancashire.


No! I meant if you want to say Lancashire is better than Yorkshire, do it by pointing out what's good about Lancs, not what's bad about Yorkshire. Like us nice Yorkshire people are doing. Stop being so negative


----------



## Favelado (Jan 24, 2014)

Going back to the original top ten list (of top ten regions to visit in 2014 NOT top ten regions in the world full stop), it's a very bizarre selection. Why Mallorca is worth a visit this year but Galicia isn't is anyone's guess. Texas, yes - California no. Okinawa is OUT and Hokuriku is in. Yorkshire gets in partly because of the Tour de France but the infinitely more beautiful, interesting, friendly and culturally vibrant Rio de Janeiro state region has the World Cup Final and isn't anywhere to be seen.

I guess they just have to mix it up every year for commercial reasons.

None of the Top Ten from 2013 make it into 2014. Did they all go shite?

http://www.lonelyplanet.com/themes/best-in-travel/top-10-regions/

it's pretty much a random list.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 24, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Going back to the original top ten list (of top ten regions to visit in 2014 NOT top ten regions in the world full stop), it's a very bizarre selection. Why Mallorca is worth a visit this year but Galicia isn't is anyone's guess. Texas, yes - California no. Okinawa is OUT and Hokuriku is in. Yorkshire gets in partly because of the Tour de France but the infinitely more beautiful, interesting, friendly and culturally vibrant Rio de Janeiro state region has the World Cup Final and isn't anywhere to be seen.
> 
> I guess they just have to mix it up every year for commercial reasons.
> 
> ...


You might be right. I wonder when Lancashire will be featured


----------



## Favelado (Jan 24, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> You might be right. I wonder when Lancashire will be featured



We've no interest in such a meaningless accolade. 

http://www.roughguides.com/best-places/2014/top-10-cities/

People from other places in the UK wouldn't start jumping up and down about such things. Liverpool and Glasgow feature in this top ten cities in the world list for 2014 but no-one from those places started a thread about it.  Yorkshire arrogance is so easily activated that it takes the merest list to start a collective feeling of superiority.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 24, 2014)

Favelado said:


> We've no interest in such a meaningless accolade.
> 
> http://www.roughguides.com/best-places/2014/top-10-cities/
> 
> People from other places in the UK wouldn't start jumping up and down about such things. Liverpool and Glasgow feature in this top ten cities in the world list for 2014 but no-one from those places started a thread about it.  Yorkshire arrogance is so easily activated that it takes the merest list to start a collective feeling of superiority.



Such negativity. Many insecurity. Wow.


----------



## belboid (Jan 24, 2014)

Lancashire isnt a region, its a real place.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 24, 2014)

Favelado said:


> We've no interest in such a meaningless accolade.
> 
> http://www.roughguides.com/best-places/2014/top-10-cities/
> 
> People from other places in the UK wouldn't start jumping up and down about such things. Liverpool and Glasgow feature in this top ten cities in the world list for 2014 but no-one from those places started a thread about it.  Yorkshire arrogance is so easily activated that it takes the merest list to start a collective feeling of superiority.


----------



## free spirit (Jan 24, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> No! I meant if you want to say Lancashire is better than Yorkshire, do it by pointing out what's good about Lancs, not what's bad about Yorkshire. Like us nice Yorkshire people are doing. Stop being so negative


Lancashire's alright for a quick visit given that it's not too far from Yorkshire.

that sort of thing?


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 24, 2014)

free spirit said:


> Lancashire's alright for a quick visit given that it's not too far from Yorkshire.
> 
> that sort of thing?


That's neither here nor there. Back-handed compliment, init?!


----------



## free spirit (Jan 24, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> That's neither here nor there. Back-handed compliment, init?!


erm, it's better than Cheshire?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 24, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> I thought he was an.ok guy
> What's wrong with him?



He takes himself incredibly seriously as an actor - Especially when you consider his most famous role is that of a poor man's Captain Kirk.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 24, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> He takes himself incredibly seriously as an actor - Especially when you consider his most famous role is that of a poor man's Captain Kirk.



He was a better version than the old ham in the original series. But let's get back to slagging off Yorkieland.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> He was a better version than the old ham in the original series. But let's get back to slagging off Yorkieland.


Don't forget matey that you will be popping over to "Yorkieland" next month.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 25, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Don't forget matey that you will be popping over to "Yorkieland" next month.


 
Indeed. I'll be wearing my suit of armour.


----------



## oryx (Jan 25, 2014)

Yorkshire (rightly ) promoting itself:

http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/10957695.York____most_popular_destination____for_city_breaks/


> Yorkshire fared well in the top ten, with Leeds placing seventh, and Harrogate ninth.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 25, 2014)

oryx said:


> Yorkshire (rightly ) promoting itself:
> 
> http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/10957695.York____most_popular_destination____for_city_breaks/



York beat London then? Honestly?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2014)

oryx said:


> Yorkshire (rightly ) promoting itself:
> 
> http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/10957695.York____most_popular_destination____for_city_breaks/


Oh no, they'll all get jealous all over again


----------



## oryx (Jan 25, 2014)

Source data for this claim is extremely spurious though, if you read the comments (which, being full of bickering about traffic and a closed bridge , don't reflect well on the people of York ).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 25, 2014)

oryx said:


> Yorkshire (rightly ) promoting itself:
> 
> http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/10957695.York____most_popular_destination____for_city_breaks/


 
There's an interesting quote from that article, perhaps suggesting some insular tendencies.



> Reviewing figures from the last three years, Superbreak also found that the favourite destination of people living in Yorkshire, for a few days away, is in fact Yorkshire.


 
And a contrasting below the line comment:



> Does "city break" mean "come from the North-East and get offensively drunk all weekend"? Because I can see that being the case.


 
And it appears that this report is based on bookings from one company, as far as can be ascertained from the article.

Were all the bookings for the Yorkshire entries in the list made by Yorkshire folk, given the first quote?


----------



## Favelado (Jan 25, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Oh no, they'll all get jealous all over again





> The findings, revealed as part of the company’s annual booking trends report, put Manchester at third, Windermere and South Lakes fourth,with Leeds placing seventh, and Harrogate ninth.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 25, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Oh no, they'll all get jealous all over again


 
It would be impossible to be jealous of somewhere based on a silly survey in a local rag that happens to be based in Yorkshire.


----------



## JTG (Jan 25, 2014)

Just popped in to see if you baldies have settled your row over that comb. Carry on, I'll check up again in another week or two


----------



## Cid (Feb 12, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> He takes himself incredibly seriously as an actor - Especially when you consider his most famous role is that of a poor man's Captain Kirk.



What difference does that make? Plenty of the best people on the stage in the UK take film/TV roles, theatre pays fuck all. Doesn't really matter what the role is.

He does come across as a bit... odd though.


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2014)

As an example was just watching Horizon on placebos... Narrated by Stephen bloody Berkoff. You may recognise him from such classics as 'that one where Jean Claude Van Dame joins the foreign legion' or Orlov in Octopussy. He's had bit parts in a few good films, but really seems to revel in cast as sadistic bastards in dross. Very influential theatre director and playwright... Er... not that this is really a get out clause, by all accounts he's a complete shit. But quite an intelligent one.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 7, 2014)

Tha’ can allus tell a Yorkshireman, but tha’ can’t tell ‘im much


----------

